# Arrow/Spear Heads and Pottery



## Al White (Mar 23, 2006)

Here is some of my arrowheads and pottery.  I have been collecting indian artifacts since I was a kid, just started getting back into it by taking my kids out looking.   If any of you are arrowhead gurus, tell me if any of these are rare?


----------



## Son (Mar 23, 2006)

*points and pottery*

Nothing rare, but you do have a few nice points there! Looks typical of what's found in S Al., N. Fl. and SW Ga.


----------



## Al White (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Son,
I didn't know what that one on the top row, second from the far right was.  It looks like an indian made it for something though?
Al


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 23, 2006)

Al White said:
			
		

> Thanks Son,
> I didn't know what that one on the top row, second from the far right was.  It looks like an indian made it for something though?
> Al



Looks  like it could have been a type of drill point.

If you look up a thread started by Delton you'll see some points i found that appear to have been made from the same type of flint as the red ones in your collection.......nice points!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree on the drill. Nice collection, and a good assortment of raw and heat-treated stone too.


----------



## Augie (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice points and shards! And a great hobby to get the kids into.


----------



## Hunk (Mar 27, 2006)

I've found a good dozen or so, and 1 big piece of pottery. Not really looking just finding them here and there. I seem to find them mostly around creeks and where roads or a bulldozer has done some work near a creek. Found one on my Macon county turkey lease my first day out there which was cool as heck. May be a chipping site as I found a lot of little chips. Anyone know of a good book on where to find, how to search, etc? They planted some pines on our heard county property, I found one this year near our powerline where the powerline was cut into the hillside... but would love to read up on it. ***


----------



## Augie (Mar 27, 2006)

Hunk said:
			
		

> I've found a good dozen or so, and 1 big piece of pottery. Not really looking just finding them here and there. I seem to find them mostly around creeks and where roads or a bulldozer has done some work near a creek. Found one on my Macon county turkey lease my first day out there which was cool as heck. May be a chipping site as I found a lot of little chips. Anyone know of a good book on where to find, how to search, etc? They planted some pines on our heard county property, I found one this year near our powerline where the powerline was cut into the hillside... but would love to read up on it. ***



Try this website,http://www.artifactsguide.com/
Click on the forum there, join up and you'll have the best of the best in the south east US to help you learn all you want to know.
http://www.artifactsguide.com/discus/index.html


----------



## Cleankill47 (Mar 29, 2006)

The one in the top picture, on the bottom, at the end far right, the way it is flaked on the left side and flat on top actually resembles a hand scraper or small knife rather than an arrowhead. Don't forget that the native peoples made a lot more than arrowheads out of rock... Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------

